# Yim Wah House Chinese Restaurant - Caxton Gibett - march 2013



## steve2109 (Mar 2, 2013)

More than 50 firefighters battled the massive blaze at Yim Wah House in Caxton Gibbet in 2009.







At its peak, eight fire engines were drafted in to tackle the fire at the Ermine Street establishment, which ripped through the roof and upper floors.






Eyewitnesses reported seeing a huge plume of smoke above the premises which was visible for miles around.

Around 10 employees were in the restaurant, preparing for a bumper Mother's Day weekend, when the fire alarm went off. All escaped unharmed.






The family have now relocated the business to Cambridge and since the fire the property has remained empty. McDonald's have been trying to acquire the site for a while now.

I have driven by on many occasions and always thought it was not worth a visit but finally I decided to stop and was pleasantly surprised !

On with the pics...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 2, 2013)

Velly interesting  Seems to be a few bits left over from its former days but thats quite a mess.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice one Steve,great pics.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow what a totally different kind of explore that is a change and great piks, don't suppose you found the sore finger did you ?


----------



## Solid State (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, there's more left inside than I thought! Like you Steve, I have passed this place many times and it's been on my list for ages, but I hadn't bothered yet because I didn't think it would be worth it.

For a short time I actually used to live very near this place. I remember it when it was open, I've been inside a few times to collect takeaways. Sure looks a mess now!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice one steve, that does look awfully dangerous for a derp! 
I pass it every week, but have always thought it looks a bit unstable! Hats off to ya for documenting it for us!


----------



## djmcambs (Mar 3, 2013)

great pics, well done, drove past this one last year, saw lots of cctv cameras, so didnt go in, hope no one saw you, i remember back in my teens when this place was the caxton gibbet inn pub, nice then, shame about the fire, good chinese by all accounts.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 3, 2013)

djmcambs said:


> great pics, well done, drove past this one last year, saw lots of cctv cameras, so didnt go in, hope no one saw you, i remember back in my teens when this place was the caxton gibbet inn pub, nice then, shame about the fire, good chinese by all accounts.



CCTV is a long time dead mate, you will be fine if you ever re-visit


----------



## rapidman (Mar 8, 2013)

Good report

i remember when it was the Caxton Gibbet pub then it sat empty for years then the chinese moved in.
it was in the local paper a few weeks back saying its getting knocked down and a Mc D's being built


----------

